# Aquascan?



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

does anyone know what an aquascan is? Also has anyone been asked to have this done routinely before attending a clinic abroad to use donor eggs?


----------



## Lems (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi kaz777,

We've been asked by our clinic in Spain to have this done before we have our next FET, apparently its a thorough look at the walls of your uterus and gives more info about your "pelvic organs".

Hope that helps.

lems


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its also called a saline scan and is used to view the inside of your uterus


----------



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks for your replies. I had never heard of it before.


----------

